
Seagate says Network Attached Storage and SMR don’t mix - vanburen
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/04/seagate-says-network-attached-storage-and-smr-dont-mix/
======
woliveirajr
After having lost 2 Seagate HDs in the last year (not at the same time), I
just went to Toshiba as my primary solution and the remaining Seagate HD as my
backup (complementing the cloud and external backup).

Well, after some time copying files my Seagate just stopped working, hanging
the whole Windows Explorer and having huge average response time . After all
the SMR scandal I just discovered how SMR really worked and I must say that I
felt ripped off.

